# What are your cats favourite toys?



## Supertrooper (18 September 2013)

Who needs to buy toys when you can just give your cat a hairband, keeps mine entertained for hours


----------



## joosie (18 September 2013)

Anything they're not supposed to have 

One of ours likes hairbands too, she nicks them from my room and plays with them for hours, we find them all over the house! She also has a thing about tweezers. Mine are usually on my bedroom windowsill, which is easily accessible, so those go walkabout quite often. Last time I went away I had my tweezers with me, I came back after my trip and my nail clippers were missing instead


----------



## AmyHack (18 September 2013)

Those plastic lids you get on the top of pump spray bottles like hair stuff. She picks them up in her little mouth and carries them round like a dog!


----------



## suestowford (18 September 2013)

My cat likes playing with her imaginary friend.


----------



## Allover (18 September 2013)

Gotta be a box - hours of fun


----------



## Meowy Catkin (18 September 2013)

Percy likes to play with pretty much anything.













Kasper likes to play with loads of things, including puddles (strange cat) and snow.


















^ This is a small spring in the field, he was splashing as the water bubbled up and then followed the mini stream as it ran down the hill.



















Bernard doesn't play with toys much, but he does love playing with P and K.







Sorry for the photo overload.


----------



## Mrs B (18 September 2013)

Best toys are the forbidden ones. Always. 

Apart from that, a cardboard box, a ball of silver foil, a shoe lace, a pile of newly ironed laundry, or any Cosmic Catnip Toys (which will have nine bells knocked out of them before breakfast and still survive).

Oh - and your wriggling toes under a duvet...

(love the pics, FC!)


----------



## HashRouge (18 September 2013)

Mine both like elastic bands and chasing a piece of string round the house. Sometimes I find myself running round the house dragging a piece of string with two cats chasing me 
The little one has a catnip mouse which she likes, but I think it's because it's catnip. They don't really play with proper toys, but they're very good at finding ones for themselves!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (18 September 2013)

Yes, 'pounce on toes under duvet' is a great cat game. 

I must get some non-blurred, in focus photo's of P. He's very hard to photograph when he's awake.


----------



## CLM (18 September 2013)

Mine love to play in a tunnel made by a duvet draped over the end of the bed.  They take it in turns to hide in the tunnel and the other one guesses where he's hiding and pounces, or both swipe at each other from either side.  Eventally the one in the tunnel relinquishes the territory and the other takes over.  This game can last for half an hour,  There seems to be rules to the game, and they both take turns nicely. 
A variation is played in the garden when they take it in turns to creep up and pounce on each other. The rule seems to be that the one being chased has to feign total ignorance of the presence of the other and act shocked when bowled over.


----------



## AdorableAlice (18 September 2013)

Mice and lots of them.


----------



## Moomin1 (18 September 2013)

I hand reared my cat (he's just over 1 now), and when he was tiny I had to take him to work with me to syringe feed him through the day. He slept in his little carrier with a tiny teddy bear who I used to call (originally!! ;-) ) Teddy to him. Anyway, cat got slightly attached to Teddy, and subsequently Teddy is pretty much the only thing he will play with (apart from live things).  He chases after him if I throw him, carries him around in his mouth (and takes him to bed on occassions!).  It was pretty embarrassing when he first started to go out, because I caught him one day carrying Teddy down the road and had to take him off him.  :-/


----------



## FubsyMog (18 September 2013)

My cat needs her weight constantly monitored because she was so obese when she came to the rescue we got her from (hence my username!) and so she is encouraged to play, but she is rather lazy. She likes a laser pointer, but the little rods with dangly things are no good because she knows a person is holding it and she will therefore not demean herself by playing...! Solution - child's lunge whip with a pom-pom tied to the end. You can stand further away, or flick it over the back of chairs etc so she can't see the 'source' of he action! Might try a full-size whip for extra reach at some stage.


----------



## p87 (19 September 2013)

My son has quite a big wooden train in the living room, the kitten likes to put her front legs on it and push off the wall with her back legs so it slides across the laminate floor while she sits on it, its so funny!

A chunk of dry dog food is fun for chasing across the floor. As is me moving the living room rug with my feet while they try to kill it. 

Currently the kittens favourite mouse toy is trapped under the couch, she must have grown because she suddenly can't get under to get it anymore which is really upsetting her! 

My older cat is still angry at me for getting the kitten so he's currently in no fun mode. Although he is busying himself with attacking her, I think he thinks he's playing with her but he's just a bit too rough!


----------



## misterjinglejay (19 September 2013)

Culpeppers the herbalist used to do really strong catnip mice and my gang would go mad for them, dribbling, shaking and with hugely dilated pupils - not drug addicted, honest!

I haven't been able to get any for ages so I grow my own catnip just to feed their habit. They love little sponge balls that they can pick up in one paw and carry around with them, also that thin plastic parcel tape that Amazon et al use. Foil balls are good for a game, and of course, hair bands - usually stolen from my ponytail! Feet under the duvet are fun to attack, but their very favourite toy is a wooden spoon. I blush to say this, but my cats love being spanked lightly on the base of their backs with said spoon - they absolutely love it, and will roll over in sheer heaven, the light spanking then moves onto their whisker pads and again, more dribbling and trying to chew the spoon. It sounds so wrong when written down, but you imagine my embarrassment when explaining this 'game' to the catsitter!!!


----------



## JVB (19 September 2013)

Live mice, the dog or my hand!


----------



## highlandponygirl (19 September 2013)

My older girl has a thing for bra's. She takes them off the clothes horse and runs around the house and tries to kill them.

She used to love the computer chair too, she would sit on it and wait for my to spin it round and round  

They both love any kind of boxes too.


----------

